# Eclipse eGit Probleme mit Push



## freez (9. Sep 2011)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe schon 2 mal das Problem gehabt, dass ich nicht Pushen konnte (zentrales Repo ist ein Windows Share verbunden als Laufwerk unter Windows) ... Meldung "rejected".

Ich arbeite allein an diesem Branch und habe immer und so oft wie nötig commitet und pushe in der Regel ein mal am Tag meine Änderungen. Plötzlich diese Meldung. Um das Problem zu lösen mache ich einen pull und eGit meckert mir alle meine Änderungen als Konflikte an.

Ich vermute ich arbeite falsch mit dem Tool, kann aber nicht herausfinden, woran das liegt. Ich bin schon diese Doku Git Magic - Vorwort von vorn bis hinten durch um festzustellen, was ich verkehrt mache, finde aber keine Antwort.


----------



## TheDarkRose (9. Sep 2011)

Kommt wirklich nur die Meldung rejected oder etwas genaueres?


----------



## freez (9. Sep 2011)

nur rejected


----------



## freez (9. Sep 2011)

Muss man eigentlich nach einem push auch ein pull durchführen? Ich habe bemerkt, dass unter remote tracking erst dann mein letztes commit zu sehen ist, wenn ich ein pull mache. Kann dadurch so etwas passieren (Wie gesagt nur meine commits von ein und demselben Rechner)?


----------



## TheDarkRose (9. Sep 2011)

Ja nach, einem Push für ich immer einen Pull durch, da sonst nicht der eigene remote branch aktualisiert ist.


----------



## freez (9. Sep 2011)

Aber kann das dann solche Probleme hervorrufen, wenn ich den pull mehrmals nicht mache?


----------



## propra (12. Nov 2011)

Das würde mich auch interessieren.
Gibt es Probleme, wenn man den Pull nicht direkt nach dem Pushen ausführt?


----------



## schalentier (12. Nov 2011)

Also zuerst wuerd ich den push auf der Console versuchen, da kommt normalerweise eine sinnvollere Fehlermeldung als 'rejected' (das kann im Grunde alles sein, von Merge-Konflikten bis zu Netzwerkproblemen). eGit is ja net umsonst igitt... 

Desweiteren wuerde ich vor jedem push einen pull machen. Das is so wie bei CVS/SVN, erst deinen lokalen Stand aktualisieren und saemtliche (eventuelle) Konflikte loesen, dann die Aenderungen zum Remote Server schicken. 



			
				TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja nach, einem Push für ich immer einen Pull durch, da sonst nicht der eigene remote branch aktualisiert ist.



Bist du sicher, dass der eigne Remote Branch nicht aktualisiert wird, wenn man seinen lokalen Branch pusht? Also er ist nicht aktuell, wenn man ihn nicht mittels pull aktualisiert (logisch), aber wenn ich meine Commits dahin pushe, wird doch nicht nur der Branch auf dem Remote aktualisiert, sondern auch die lokale Kopie, oder nicht? Zudem arbeitet freez alleine, d.h. es kann keine Konflikte geben.

Ich wuerde spontan eher auf irgendwelche Fileberechtigungsgeschichten tippen. Dagegen hilft [c]git config core.filemode false[/c]. Damit ignoriert git saemtliche Fileberechtigungen. Aber das is jetzt eine Glaskugelvermutung. 

Versuch den push mal auf der Console, dann sollte zumindest eine sinnvolle Meldung kommen.


----------



## HoaX (15. Nov 2011)

Nach einem push brauchts kein pull, weil der Branch den man gepusht hat ja eh die selben Daten enthält wie die lokale Kopie, und so klug ist auch git. Wenn dann würde ich sowieso nicht direkt pull machen sondern fetch. Pull ist ja nur eine Abkürzung für git fetch & git merge. Und genau den Merge will man ja nicht immer direkt machen. Es kann ja sein dass jemand Unsinn gemacht hat, z.B. die Historie modifiziert und alles kaputt gemacht hat. Ohne pull/merge hab ich noch meine lokale Kopie und kann evtl was retten.

Wie schon gesagt wurde erstmal auf Konsole "git push" machen und schauen was da für eine Meldung kommt, dann weitersehen.


----------

